# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục khi màn hình iPhone bị sọc

## minhhienbtv

1. Biểu hiện của lỗi sọc màn hình:

- Màn hình xuất hiện các sọc nhiễu
- Các sọc đen xen kẽ các sọc trắng
- Sọc màn hình nhưng cảm ứng vẫn hoạt động tốt
- Màn hình bình thường rồi chuyển qua màn hình sọc, liệt cảm ứng.
2. Nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục:

Sọc ngang màn hình
- Nguyên nhân thuộc về hãng sản xuất: thường rất thấp. Nhưng nếu xác định được thì bạn có quyền được bảo hành miễn phí hoặc đổi máy mới.
- Do các yếu tố chủ quan từ người dùng: va đập, rơi vỡ
Nếu màn hình iPhone bị sọc, trước tiên người dùng thử tắt máy đi và khởi động lại. Bạn có thể lặp lại thao tác này vài lần vì đây cũng là một cách reset máy tạm thời. Nếu do các xung đột thì việc tắt máy và khởi động lại sẽ giúp đưa màn hình trở lại trạng thái bình thường.
Đối với trường hợp màn hình iPhone xuất hiện các sọc nhưng cảm ứng không bị ảnh hưởng thì người dùng có thể tạm thời khắc phục bằng cách restore máy. Thực tế cho thấy hiện thượng trên hoàn toàn có thể bắt nguồn từ yếu tố liên quan đến phần mềm của máy. thế hệ iPhone 5 là một ví dụ điển hình khi có hàng loạt phản hồi của khách hàng về hiện tượng sọc nhiễu xuất hiện ngang màn hình, hoặc trên các biểu tượng ứng dụng, hoặc ở bàn phím ảo.
Nếu người dùng vô ý làm rơi rồi máy xuất hiện các sọc trên màn hình thì có thể do bị lỏng socket. Trường hợp này người dùng có thể dùng tay đập nhẹ lên máy để tác động lên socket. Trong nhiều trường hợp đây là cách làm đơn giản nhưng mang lại kết quả không ngờ.

----------

